# Armida Merlot Truffles



## bjcotton (Jul 24, 2006)

Here's a recipe I found some time ago.  Haven't tried it, but here it is:


* Exported from MasterCook *
                          Armida Merlot Truffles
Recipe By     :
Serving Size  : 0     Preparation Time :0:00
Categories    : Candy-Jelly/Jam-Syrup
  Amount  Measure       Ingredient -- Preparation Method
--------  ------------  --------------------------------
                        For Truffle Centers:
  10            ounces  semisweet or bittersweet chocolate -- cut into bits
  3        tablespoons  sweet butter -- cut into bits
  1                cup  heavy cream
     1/2           cup  Armida Merlot
                        For Dipping:
  2             pounds  semisweet or bittersweet chocolate -- cut into bits
To Make Truffle Mixture:
Place chocolate and butter in a medium bowl, set aside. In a saucepan, bring cream to a simmer. Remove from heat and pour over chocolate and butter. Stir gently until chocolate is completely melted and mixture is smooth. Stir in Armida Merlot. Strain mixture into another bowl. Let cool without stirring. Refrigerate until very firm, at least 4 hours. 
To Form Centers:
Scrape a spoon across the surface of the cold truffle mixture and form 1 inch balls. Place balls on a pan and freeze for several hours or overnight. 
To Dip Center:
Melt chocolate in a clean dry medium bowl set in a pan of barely simmering water. Stir frequently. When chocolate is smooth and melted and about 115 to 120, remove from water bath. Pour chocolate into a clean shallow pan. Dip the truffle centers into the melted chocolate until entirely coated. Place coated truffles on paper-lined cookie sheet. Place tray of dipped truffles in refrigerator to set coating. Once coating has set, remove truffles from paper and they are ready to eat. 
About 2 dozen large truffles. 
Source:
  "The Gourmet Works"
                                    - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## jennyema (Jul 24, 2006)

The source is actually the Armida Winery


----------



## bjcotton (Jul 26, 2006)

Sorry Jenny, I should have realized that.  Duh


----------

